#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-06
<chris4585> wrst, still awake?
<cyberanger> chris4585: dont think wrst is
<chris4585> morning cyberanger
<wrst> good morning everyone
<pricew> morning wrst
<wrst> pricew: how are you doing today?
<pricew> Pretty good, you?
<wrst> yep for a monday... however I do dread trying to get twin lakes to get my internet working, I'm sure that will be a blast
<pricew> Not a lot of luck with them?
<wrst> well I don't know pricew really the first time I've had an issue that wasn't a system wide thing, I called their tech support over the weekend, and that was useless but expected it to be so
<pricew> I can relate.  Calling Charter Tech Support is horrible.
<wrst> yeah they told me pretty much they would see about it sometime and granted I didn't expect someone to work on it over the weekend but wasn't exactly what I was looking for
<pricew> Hopefully it wont be too bad.
<wrst> nah they are good guys that do repairs... they just don't know a whole lot :)
<Guest68418> morning group
<Guest68418> thought I would check and see if anyone else having luck running HRD under Wine.
<wrst> http://www.canonical.com/content/asus-new-eee-pc-now-available-ubuntu-operating-system
<chris4585> wrst, I found some nice extensions that turn gnome3 similar to gnome2, moves the clock to the right, and removes the dynamic spaces and adds a application menu
<wrst> chris4585: I saw those but you know I like it pretty much as is... I did however add a weather extension I had missed that
<chris4585> ah, the application menu is rather nice.. I tried to take a screenshot but I got something strange...
<wrst> I have seen it very similar to the old oen if I'm not mistaken?
<chris4585> well.. the activities changes to applications and when clicked it opens a menu similar to the old one, but adds a twist to it
<chris4585> I'd love to show you but taking a screenshot doesn't seem to work right now
<wrst> hmm dont know if i have seen that one or not
<wrst> cyberanger: hello
<cyberanger> hey wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-07
<wrst> cyberanger: know any goodisps?
<Unit193> wrst: Having issues with yours?
<wrst> Unit193: day 3 without internet
<Unit193> Baaa... No fun!
<wrst> not at all phone is not the same
<orias> :(
<cyberanger> wrst: nobody specifically to your area, but you could run a few options to fill the void
<cyberanger> wrst: what are you thinking? I know isps there, options there, but I've never been there to know if their good
<cyberanger> and solutions to plug some gaps
<wrst> cyberanger: any option is better than not working
<cyberanger> wrst: what's your router (and how are you on irc atm)
<wrst> i'm on a buddy of mine's server in PA cyberanger
<wrst> my router is a linksys running dd-wrt
<wrst> my problem is from the modem back somewhere
<wrst> cyberanger: as I have seen from you its always good to have backups ;)
<wrst> the guy is at my house right now I'm hoping to see myself reappear
<Svpernova09> >.<
<Svpernova09> What area are you in wrst ?
<wrst> livingston Svpernova09
<wrst> that's in the cookeville area
<wrst> I pretty much have DSL option, or an option for a cable company that is just as high and slow as the DSL
<wrst> or satellite dial up options
<wrst> best I can tell atleast
<Svpernova09> ouch
<wrst> unless someone knows some great secret :)
<wrst> Svpernova09: its a little frustrating :)
<cyberanger> wrst: yes, seems to help
<Svpernova09> I bet
<wrst> If I were in town I could be on comcast they aren't always up but atleast they are always fast
<wrst> except when they aren't up but everyone's tech support sucks
<cyberanger> wrst: how are you online now, vzw droid?
<wrst> I'm at work cyberanger
<wrst> last night on my droid
<wrst> i tried some tether apps on the droid but no luck I need to root it
<cyberanger> wrst: and we aim for high tech support here (and T-Mobile seems to have their stuff down, Virgin Mobile (to a lesser extent) seems good, I know that's celluar, but for a backup option it's worthwhile)
<cyberanger> wrst: your droid is sprint or vzw?
<wrst> vzw
<wrst> cyberanger: who are you working for now?
<cyberanger> I'm suprised you hadn't rooted yet, I waited a month, due to the T-Mobile G2's issue with NAND Locking, rooted it shortly after that patch
<wrst> cyberanger: really had no reason to... until now :)
<Svpernova09> <3 my rooted android
<cyberanger> wrst: well, anywhere I work, I aim high, but most stuff is with cooks custom computers
<cyberanger> here in town
<wrst> ahh you are freelancing?
<cyberanger> (still head to chattanooga on occasions, and some other firms, but mainly freelance & cooks custom)
<cyberanger> wrst: I rooted for better vpn and proxy support (found enough apps transmitted in the clear, at least over a wifi hotspot, no good)
<wrst> cyberanger: cooks looks to be a pretty neat place just gave them the ol' like on facebook
<cyberanger> thanks
<cyberanger> wrst: well, I'd wait for stable internet before I'd root
<cyberanger> do you have a working modem?
<wrst> cyberanger: I'm really amazed at the ISP's here how they do not have a person that is solid on networking
<wrst> cyberanger: I had one in the laptop that just fried :)
<cyberanger> oh, ouch
<cyberanger> well, you could get a usb modem with virgin mobile, should be cheaper now, but not too cheap
<cyberanger> prepaid, I set that up as my fallback
<cyberanger> and my G2 is my primary
<cyberanger> (the Virgin Mobile is capped now, so the amount of traffic matters, part of why that's the fallback
<wrst> well I don't really ever need such as that usually
<cyberanger> instead of primary)
<cyberanger> (even though that's got higher speed, t-mobile isn't 3g here, sprint is)
<cyberanger> well, it's hardware cost, if you use it once a year (and it's cheap enough to insure you do (say for a family trip))
<cyberanger> it's cheap enough
<cyberanger> there just isn't alot of options anywhere, and it sounds like your area is worse, dsl only hardwire option
<cyberanger> dsl cable, celluar and satellite, that's 95% of consumer options it seems
<wrst> we have a cable option but its a stinky one
<cyberanger> wrst: if dsl is the best and down now, without knowing vzw's tethering policy (and enforcement) as well as I did
<cyberanger> I'd suggest the virgin moble broadband2go options as a backup plan
<cyberanger> unless you feel like dialup (and since dial-up and dsl are over the same wire, better odds both would fail)
<wrst> cyberanger: one shouldn't need a "backup plan" really I don't have to have internet to live but one shouldn't be fighting the supprot system for 3 days
<cyberanger> yep, which is why the times I don't need it, there is still a plan to have it
<cyberanger> and some stopgap measures, like a list of hotspots
<wrst> ha ha had the phone guy trying to use ubuntu to setup the network :)
<pace_t_zulu> iOS 5 & Mac OS X 10.7 are looking pretty sweet
<cyberanger> wrst: lol oh boy
<wrst> cyberanger: think I have internet, he messed with wiring.. I will have to fix :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I was wondering about that
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you should check out the "iCloud" tech
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://developer.apple.com/icloud
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: here is a more consumer oriented description http://www.apple.com/icloud/
<pace_t_zulu> i've got iOS 5 installed on my iPhone already ... thinking about going ahead and installing 10.7 Developer Preview 4 ...
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: on first glance looks like what dropbox does for me already
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: on the surface yes
<wrst> looks like its integrated into the apps
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but there are APIs to integrate iCloud services directly into apps
<wrst> looks cool pace_t_zulu, but think I will still stay away :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it looks like what ubuntu wants to do with ubuntuone
<wrst> yes seems like wherever OS X goes ubuntu is not far behind :0
<wrst> and that isn't really a bad thing either
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: trouble is that ubuntu (and linux as a whole) lack coherent enough APIs to have such a clean implementation
<wrst> yes agreed
<wrst> may try to get my wife to upgrade to 10.7
<wrst> she is running 10.5 right now pace_t_zulu is that possible?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i would do 10.6 first....
<pace_t_zulu> honestly ... when 10.7 comes out (or before) upgrade to 10.6
<wrst> ok
<pace_t_zulu> developers right now are target 10.5
<pace_t_zulu> when 10.7 comes out they will start targeting 106
<pace_t_zulu> *10.6
<pace_t_zulu> it makes more sense for devs to run the latest and greatest ... but they generally target the previous release as the base system
<wrst> ok makes sense and upgrading is cheap
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: plus when 10.7 comes out it will probably have a few bugs to iron out
<wrst> everything always does regardless
<pace_t_zulu> i'd only consider 10.7 for your wife after 10.7.2 or later ... after they've had to iron out bugs
<wrst> does upgrading work fairly easily pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> it's a very different equation for a consumer like your wife than it is for a developer
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: smooth as shit out a duck's ass
<wrst> oh yes
<wrst> gotcha pace_t_zulu ;)
<wrst> figured that to be the case, windows upgrades well that's an oxymoron ubuntu generally is smoothe
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: provided you haven't modified the system in any unusual ways ... and she doesn't run any exotic software/hardware
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i assume your wife (a teacher if i recall correctly) would have basics like microsoft office - nothing more exotic than that kind of thing
<cyberanger> if I wanted a Mac, I'd buy one
<cyberanger> :-/
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu that's it
<wrst> ms office is the biggest thing
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: should go smoothly
<wrst> cool
<wrst> may order a disk and do it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i wouldn't worry about 10.7 (Lion) unless there are specific features your wife wants .... like iCloud
<cyberanger> I'm loving the Google Music beta myself, I just wonder where either implementation differes from lala.com last year
<cyberanger> (when Apple Bought it and shut it down)
<pace_t_zulu> i hear amazon's cloud offers some sort of music streaming service ...
<cyberanger> yeah, for a little while now
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: did i ever tell you about my first full month's bill for my cloud machine?
<wrst> no?
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: high or low
<pace_t_zulu> i'll let you guys put in your guesses ;)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: more than free (my cost so far with amazon)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i'd like to hear more about how you're doing that...
<pace_t_zulu> if i can get it going for free ... even better
<cyberanger> http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=2658409011
<cyberanger> if you buy on amazon, stored for free, bought an album, got the upgrade to 20GB
<pace_t_zulu> oh... if you buy music from amazon ...
<pace_t_zulu> not interested
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: a guess as to what the bill for a full month was?
<cyberanger> well, you can still add your own pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> just happened they had the best price for an album I couldn't get locally
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: do you get console access to the cloud machine?
<cyberanger> unsure (only used it on android so far)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I have no clue at all :)
<cyberanger> anyhow, solely becuase I bought one album I was gonna buy for free, I got 20Gb storage for free
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: come to think of it, I think that flash is involved, so no console access at this time
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: they give 5GB for free as is, and don't count anything from their store
<cyberanger> if you like something they have, as I did (they were the cheapest) that's why I grabbed the upgrade
<cyberanger> idk, I'm liking Google Music Beta even more though
<Unit193> wrst: Using AndChat?
<wrst> Unit193: no using quassel I have a core on a buddy of mine's server I use for a backup
<Unit193> I missed the quassel part...
<wrst> Unit193: I'm a huge quassel fan
<cyberanger> yeah, and I give wrst a hard time over it
<wrst> but cyberanger its server based software so it sorta skirts the issues you have :P
<wrst> electricus: ping
<cyberanger> wrst: the one where xorg isn't required? ;-)
<cyberanger> I have too many issues man, that's gonna be a losing battle ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: one thing is true you have issues ;)
<Unit193> Nice one!
<electricus> hello
<vychune> o/
<wrst> ha electricus just making sure you were still with us :)
<electricus> i'm heading back to the office.. i'll catch up with you in a bit
 * wrst hopes he didn't over use the power of the ping
<cyberanger> pong
<cyberanger> when your laptop has a dns server on it, you know there is issues
<wrst> cyberanger: yes :)
<wrst> you have issues, but admiting it is the first step, so you are ready for step 2
<cyberanger> lol
<pace_t_zulu> sorry... stepped out for lunch
<Unit193> I'm SSH'ing into a computer then SSH'ing into another one from there so I can connect to my screen session because I can't seem to connect from this computer! :P
<pace_t_zulu> wrst cyberanger ... month of may cost me $1.01 ... cloud machine ran 24/7 except for reboots for kernel upgrades
<wrst> wow pace_t_zulu, was that amazon?
<cyberanger> oh, misunderstood pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> I thought you were talking about icloud and such
<cyberanger> music storage and such
<cyberanger> that's rather cheap, neat
<pace_t_zulu> that is my ec2 machine on amazon
<pace_t_zulu> running ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<wrst> whoa cool pace_t_zulu, that's about worth having
<wrst> just for a shell account
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: exactly
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i bet that is less than what you pay for the power draw on your server alone
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: if I ever get internet again I might look at doing that :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I'm betting you are exactly correct
<cyberanger> wrst: toss in a quassel core<scratch that>irssi & screen combo</scratch that>
<pace_t_zulu> wrst and cyberanger i'd highly recommend setting up a micro-tier ec2 deployment with amazon
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea... for the persistent connection to IRC alone - that's worth more than $1/month for me
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I use my server at home for a file/print server, but that's still tempting
<pace_t_zulu> and the other thing is you can setup openvpn ... and tunnel all your connections through the cloud machine when you are on an untrusted network - like wifi in a coffeeshop or airport
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but connection uptime is irrelevant for those applications
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: or even use ssh for that, but yeah, needed until android app developers update
<wrst> true pace_t_zulu and they are working fine at home right now while i have no internet :)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i set it up for my new macbook pro ... gives you piece of mind
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: there is a sweet little app that detects an untrusted network and automatically switches on the tunnelling
<cyberanger> yeah (however I'd just tunnel to squid and use iptables, or a mac's case ipfw)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger and wrst the name of that app is Sidestep ... http://chetansurpur.com/projects/sidestep/
<wrst> cool pace_t_zulu
<wrst> niced
<wrst> *nice
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i've never done much ssh tunnelling ... i've successfully established them .... but never used them effectively
 * wrst is too lazy to dig tunnels
<cyberanger> and instead of detecting an untrusted, I prefer to presume untrusted, and upgrade to trusted as I trust them
<wrst> cyberanger the eternal conspiracy theorist :P
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger and wrst so that link i just posted was for side step ... but that's how i came across this page that is a guide for setting up the EC2 micro-tier deployment.... http://www.stratumsecurity.com/blog/2010/12/03/shearing-firesheep-with-the-cloud/
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you should check out this link ^
<wrst> I am :)
<cyberanger> wrst: not all conspiracies are just theroies
<cyberanger> and keep in mind, firesheep made it easy
<cyberanger> lifehacker made wep cracking easier
<cyberanger> wireshark can decrypt wpa2 if you know the keys
<cyberanger> so all hotspots I use are on the untrusted list, plus with android's issue, I don't trust some additional ones
<wrst> so trust no one cyberanger? actually probably the best way to go
<cyberanger> in terms of networking, if you don't control it, who does?
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> I cannot stand how much data android sends in clear (due to developer coding, that is)
<cyberanger> so with work (for example) I know I can audit things well, IDS too
<wrst> cyberanger: i pretty much treat my android as I'm broadcasting everything to the world
<cyberanger> but there are limits, and a vpn is just too simple
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, but it's still nice to have some control
<cyberanger> and I try very very hard to lock my gear down (unfortunately, android isn't that simple yet, it's a gaping hole in comparison)
<wrst> yes
<electricus> man.. what a week!
<electricus> i'm swamped
<cyberanger> hi swamped, I mean electricus
<electricus> ever have those days where you are pulled in so many directions you feel like you aren't getting anything done?  haha
<cyberanger> what's pulling you down
<cyberanger> yeah, yesterday moreso than today
<electricus> oh just a bunch of hand-holding with people that never should use a computer
<wrst> electricus: yes, and hate to tell you this the day is just about over :)
<cyberanger> had those days too, less often (somehow I manage to dodge that)
<cyberanger> wrst: over? I missed the memo
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: ping
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<cyberanger> I thought it just began
<cyberanger> perhaps since I've been up since the crack of noon
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> (or I think that's right, I set my clock a few hours fast, and throw it in the rubbish bin when it goes off ZzzZZz)
<cyberanger> wrst: now the day is ending
<cyberanger> biab
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-08
<Unit193> wrst: Still around? That is quasseldroid?
<wrst> Unit193: still around and no internet
 * wrst fumes
<Unit193> Person I know has a "cdma hero running rooted 2.1" do you know *offhand* if quassel will run on it?
<wrst> it should I think
<chris4585> so when I try to take a screenshot I get this interesting mess http://i.imgur.com/r45O9.png
<chris4585> also evoking the print screen button also makes a nice snap shot sound
<chris4585> I take that back.. it seems to work now
<Unit193> What flavor?
<chris4585> wrst, this is what I was trying to show you the other day http://i.imgur.com/kD7Yq.jpg
<chris4585> Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Ah! Oneiric w/ Gnome [4~3
<chris4585> yes 11.10 with gnome3
<chris4585> I'm honestly loving it
<Unit193> And the funny errors? ;)
<chris4585> there really aren't too much
<chris4585> its beyond usable
<Unit193> I'm testing the daily versions of Xubuntu for that team. They also have to undo some things Ubuntu did :/
<wrst> chris4585: cool
<cyberanger> wrst: internet status?
<cyberanger> Unit193: yes, it should, it's been tested on a gsm hero, the only difference is the guts it them
<Unit193> What version?
<wrst> cyberanger: no internet
<pricew> wrst: wanna try stringing a cable from my house to yours?  :)
<wrst> pricew: that woudl be great!
<wrst> pricew: you have any idea what can help "motivate" an ISP to fix your service
<pricew> Twin Lakes, right?
<pricew> wrst: I've got a friend there.  What is your phone number?
<wrst> 403-2636
<wrst> pricew: they were out yesterday and said it was working, but didn't :/
<wrst> and I don't doubt he had it working either but didn't when I got home and that's just on my laptop I was going to handle the router set up etc
<wrst> I explored other options but they really are still the best option they just aren't customer oriented I don't think if that makes sense they are always nice but they just don't seem too capable
<pricew> He's checking with the DSL department .....
<wrst> wow thanks pricew, I really think there is somethign on the setup I wanted to keep a static IP, but I had opendns, and I asked the guy to just use their default stuff on my win 7 laptop and I woudl get the rest going later but I fear something is out of whack with all of that
<wrst> I think they changed backbones and I don't think my static IP will work now but I may be wrong
<pricew> That's odd.  So, your Win 7 laptop was working when he left?
<wrst> yes, but he turned it off and disconnected the network cable... kinda wish he had left it on :)
<wrst> and that's all I was wanting to get internet working on something and I can handle the rest easy enough
<wrst> I felt sorry for the guy doing the repairs because he told me he didn't know much about computers :D
<wrst> I'm going to call the repair dept. again to let them know where I left the key etc when they open up
<pricew> wrst: Yea, many times it is a "phone guy" that has been given the task of doing computer networking and they just don't have the background.
<wrst> no and I feel sorry for them really, because its not their fault, I have to admit I have had to remind myself to be patient :)
<wrst> but they are really nice guys they can't help it they just don't know
<wrst> pricew: they are supposed to have someone on it
<pricew> wrst: cool.
<wrst> but they did on monday and tuesday also pricew :\
<pricew> My friend there is a computer guy, so maybe he can help them.
<wrst> I hope so I'm starting to get a little frustrated
<pricew> wrst: I know how you feel.  I went throught the same thing with Charter.
<wrst> yeah I'm about ready to pull the plug on them if they don't get it today
<pricew> Do you have other options?
<cyberanger> to some extent though, I'd think patience is up
<cyberanger> unless they give you a clear(er) reason for this mishap
<cyberanger> pricew: realistic options, not really (I asked the same question)
<wrst> pricew: I do have a cable option but its not better than the current option
<wrst> but if they can't fix it, that may be the only one :)
<cyberanger> wrst: hughesnet and celluar too
<cyberanger> but that to me is a last resort in your area
<wrst> yeah cyberanger that's worse than what I have already :)
<cyberanger> well, I am not a fan of hughesnet with other choices
<cyberanger> but saying it's worse than what you have, while what you have is a droid
<cyberanger> kinda says something
<cyberanger> (to clarify, it says celluar works for you, dsl isn't)
<cyberanger> I can only think of one time where I didn't have a great backup, visiting family in Hot Springs, AR
<cyberanger> last year a cable in Benton, AR was damaged (wound up being a fiber optic line covering both providers and then some)
<cyberanger> I didn't have the boost phone from the trip two months earlier, hadn't had the virgin mobile data card working yet (it was stubborn to setup)
<cyberanger> got the dial up modem on that trip (was planning to anyhow, just as a backup and travel tool)
<cyberanger> and that was a huge repair (at least one town in tourist season, and parts of one city, at least)
<cyberanger> done in under 18 hours
<cyberanger> yours is 3 days, 4 days? if they haven't told you why, I'd (politely) ask
<cyberanger> all I can say wrst is I'm glad the droid works
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst> wroking on day 5
<cyberanger> (to me, this looks like a time to root it, grab cm7, install sshtunnel, use sshtunnel and then start tethering)
<cyberanger> except, perhaps waiting for stable internet or at least time to focus wouldn't hurt
<cyberanger> wrst: is yours just the original droid?
<cyberanger> (my G2 is a pain to root, compared to most, but to me still easy, just time to get it right)
<cyberanger> bbia(very short)b, gotta punch in
<wrst> ok pricew looks like they had me setup at their office on dhcp and a static IP at my house, which is what I suspected
<pricew> wrst: So, you think they got it up?
<wrst> no the guy is going to the house i think they will have to change the modem or something out
<wrst> i wanted to keep a static IP but just told them to forget it :0
<wrst> meant :)
<pricew> You would think they could change everything from the office.
<wrst> yesterday the guy had to go get a modem sepcifically for a static ip he said... not for sure how all that works pricew
<pricew> hmmm
<wrst> all that seemed strange to me pricew
<pricew> What would they do if you had your own modem?
<wrst> beats me pricew
<wrst> they really push for you to buy even a router, I guess to help them with support
<pricew> In fact, I probably have an extra dsl modem at home somewhere.
<pricew> If you don't want to rent theirs, that is.
<wrst> well pricew I have 3 now after they proclaimed my modem was bad yesterday
<wrst> :)
<pricew> Maybe you should start your own DSL service.  :)
<wrst> I may need to have a modem yard sale
<cyberanger> wrst: that is serously not right
<wrst> what's not right cyberanger?
<cyberanger> needing a different modem for static
<cyberanger> needing to give up a static, and needing a guy to head down there to do that
<cyberanger> for dsl, really not right
<wrst> oh I know cyberanger
<cyberanger> dsl is just a tunnel
<cyberanger> pppoe
<wrst> but they will eventually hunt and peck and get it working or I will call the cable company tomorrow
<wrst> cyberanger: they have been nice and have really tried I think they just don't know much
<wrst> pricew: does twin lakes have a IT person that helps out with the DSL stuff?
<cyberanger> wrst: is the dsl modem set up as a dumb modem, or a "smart modem"
<wrst> cyberanger: I don't know... I'm thinking the whole system is pretty dumb right now ;) what's the difference?
<cyberanger> difference is you can tell ubuntu to handle it, if it's dumb
<cyberanger> or your router, for that matter
<wrst> yeah cyberanger I normally use dd-wrt router, but for just getting it to work I have a Win 7 laptop sitting on the desk just wanting to get internet to it then I can handle the rest :)
<cyberanger> wrst: tell dd-wrt to grab an address over ppoe, you should be running then
<cyberanger> unless they've really screwed up
<cyberanger> (not giving you a static you already had, did they explain that?)
<wrst> cyberanger: I have it working now I beleive with dhcp which is fine just to have something working
<cyberanger> is it dhcp or dhcp over pppoe
<wrst> just dhcp
<cyberanger> hrm, that's odd
<wrst> or I beleive cyberanger that is correct I'm not really for certain
<cyberanger> the modem is set for a smart mode, if it's just dhcp
 * cyberanger wonders about your isp
<wrst> cyberanger: I do too, they are great at phone service and repair, just not with the internet, it gets very frustrating, but they people are so nice its hard to get flat out mad
<cyberanger> wrst: well, ask if they're hiring, I prefer that stuff, and I'm nice (well, ok, I have my moments ;-))
<wrst> ha ha they could use you cyberanger
<wrst> cyberanger: I know most of the repair guys so I just left a key so they could let themselves in if the lets you know what I think about them
<wrst> just frustrated they couldn't get it fixed
<pricew> wrst: A friend of mine helps them with their IT stuff, but I think that he just helps with their "internal" needs.  So, is it fixed?
<cyberanger> well, some ways it does
<cyberanger> unfortunately, still doesn't explain this mess
<wrst> pricew: supposed to be, had to move to dhcp i just don't think they knew how to set the other up
<pricew> wrst: cool.  Maybe you can tackle the static IP stuff on another day.  :)
<wrst> pricew: I really think they would do well to hire someone, on their internet side think it would end up saving them money and having much happier customers
<pricew> Probably so.
<wrst> pricew: if it doesn't change often I won't really care, I take care of some stuff on comcast and it hasn't changed in two years
<wrst> but I just feared with the setup they have everytime the modem restarted I would have a new IP address
<pricew> ever used dyndns.com?
<wrst> pricew: I think I may use that for our opendns setup at church
 * wrst wonders if he is thinking of the right thing so checks it out
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: pong
<wrst> nope pricew thinking of something else but I might do that
<wrst> probably a lot easier than gettting a static IP :)
<pricew> yup.  :)
<wrst> hmm and I see FREE pricew thats my favorite word
<pricew> yup, mine too!
<wrst> and that's my wifes mission number one
<cyberanger> wrst: my favorite is sucess, but free is up there
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm just cheap
 * wrst wonders if pace_t_zulu has quit drooling over the latest Mac news
<cyberanger> and if they were sucessful, in keeping your ip, it'd still be free
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: see pm
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: what news?
<wrst> the OSX nes from this week about 10.7 :)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: no issues with that whatsoever
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea... i'm bout to renew my ios developer program membership
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: thinking about enrolling in mac developer program
<pace_t_zulu> i'd have access to 10.7 developer preview 4
<pace_t_zulu> i currently have access to ios 5 :D
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: what about android
 * cyberanger loves open sause, it tastes great
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i reckon i have access to android as well
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: do you really think google is open source?
 * pace_t_zulu thinks google isn't really that open
<cyberanger> depending on the item (this case android) yes
<cyberanger> and android is, sure there are blobs I'm sure (there is in ubuntu for that matter)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: no... my point is they develop in a closed environment ... they occasionally snapshot the closed evironment to appease the open source folks
<cyberanger> yeah, but does anyone do anything more (aside from openmoko)
<cyberanger> Maemo is dead (which I hate, but it is)
<cyberanger> one of Meego's backers ditched it for WM7
<cyberanger> for a system that was fully closed for years, it's more progress in less time
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ping
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: pong
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: pm
<wrst> waiting :)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<cyberanger> sorry, ran to fetch lunch
<pace_t_zulu> going to grab lunch... afk
<Unit193> DynDNS used to have better addresses to pick from
<cyberanger> there are other providers
<Unit193> I got to keep my .homelinux one :D
<wrst> hello infocop411 if that is your real name
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> charter is toying with me
<wrst> ha ha atleast you are connected cyberanger!!
<cyberanger> wrst: I've got too many connections
<cyberanger> keeping me from the internets is as easy as keeping silvester stalone from boxing
<wrst> cyberanger:  don't think i want to be that well connected :)
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> its good to get away from being connected
<cyberanger> One way or another though, it has to be ground zero or some disaster of equal magnitude to keep me offline
<cyberanger> oh, I disconnect myself, but I ensure I've got options
<cyberanger> (a curse from some logistic & anaylis backgrounds I guess)
<cyberanger> I like the power of pulling the plug, somebody else doing it just doesn't fly
<wrst> cyberanger: I understand that, but hopefully my plug will be hotter now, supposed to havea  10/1 connection now
<cyberanger> nice
<cyberanger> when girls hog the phone line, it's for calling boyfriends
<cyberanger> when a geek hogs the line, you hear modem noise
<cyberanger> I grew up hogging the line, then glued to the cable modem
<pricew> wrst:  Welcome to broadband.  :)
<wrst> ha ha pricew it should beat the 3.0/256 that I had
<wrst> and I thought that was flying from where I had been
<pricew> I got 30 on speedtest.net the other day from my cable modem.
<wrst> pricew: that's just showing off ;)
<pricew> That's as long as it stays up.  I sometimes get 0/0 for days at a time.  :)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> that's what I have had working on 5 days, but I think its up now
<wrst> what usually causes your down time pricew?
<pricew> Faulty equipment the last three times.  2 times was a signal booster and the other was some kind of grounding block.
<wrst> nice hey atlest they know what went wrong ;)
<cyberanger> wrst: it's always helpful to know what failed, unfortunately the ISP's don't make that easy
<cyberanger> pricew: signal booster, wifi?
<pricew> cyberanger: it was to boost the cable signal. Something like this:  http://wall-brackets.manufacturer.supplierlist.com/productsimages/tvsignalbooster_143672.jpg
<cyberanger> ah, intresting, never heard anyone use them for actual cable though (not that it couldn't be done, just never heard it done)
<pricew> Yea, I think I've just got a weak signal.
<wrst_> woot
<wrst_> I have internets!
<chris4585> yay
<wrst_> yay indeed gotta restart it a time or two
<cyberanger> pricew: happens (I've thought about doing that myself to compensate with signal loss)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-09
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: can you give more details on your ec2 setup, costing 1.01 (if I recall)
<cyberanger> I'm trying to do the math to see where your usage meets mine
<cyberanger> (or more accurately, why my numbers seem to shoot higher than a linode)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: no problem ... i gotta run right now ... but i'll definitely help you out later
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: thank you
<wrst> cyberanger: you around?
<cyberanger> yeah
<wrst> cyberanger: this stinking setup the modem gets an ip address, but the router on the wan gets a local ip address needless to say portforwarding is not working any ideas?
<wrst> oh it says its a router... goodness
<cyberanger> smartmodem setup
<cyberanger> yep, the guy reset the modem, for the laptop
<wrst> cyberanger: this is how they set them all up i don't know why
<wrst> my parents is the same way
<cyberanger> and went by their default
<wrst> any idea on how to get it to work or is their a way
<cyberanger> mine was the same, but I told it to act dumb
<cyberanger> what modem?
<wrst> ok
<wrst> comtrend ct-5072t
 * wrst goes to try his old modem brb
 * cyberanger regrets being better versed on motorola gear atm
<cyberanger> wrst: turn off network bridge mode, still looking over the manual a little further, but that's what's gotta happen in the end
<cyberanger> lemme see for more details still though
<cyberanger> http://www.sonic.net/support/dsl/cpe/ct_5072t_config.shtml
<wrst> well that didn't work
<cyberanger> that didn't, the login details with http://192.168.1.1
<cyberanger> and you'll need the username and password used for pppoe (which is different)
<cyberanger> and you'll need the username and password used for pppoe (which is different)
<wrst> hmm cyberanger am I still here?
<Unit193> You are here...
<wrst> thanks Unit193 i'm not happy with my new modem, that's more than a modem, that i just want to be a modem!
<Unit193> I had to setup one in bridge mode >_>
<Unit193> Modems can be a pain... (We just have a dumb cable modem :D )
<cyberanger> I've had to tell mine not to be in bridge mode (which is your issue wrst)
<wrst> cyberanger: I can do that if I could log in
<cyberanger> and you couldn't?
<wrst> no
<cyberanger> http://192.168.1.1 user root password 12345
<wrst> tried it cyberanger they have changed the default IP and the password
<chris4585> wrst, I love my current modem, its the only thing I have to use for wireless and a router and a port for a phone
<wrst> evidently this is linux based because the ssh port is open also which is mighty stupid to have port 80 and 22 open by default if you ask me
<wrst> i'm guessing if i do a reset I can start from scratch but I'm guessing the settings couldn't be to bad to figure out?
<cyberanger> wrst: on who's side, your lan or there's
<cyberanger> yeah, I'd hold off on reseting for a little while, less it reset to a real blank state
<wrst> the modem cyberanger best I can tell I can't port forward until the modem is setup differently
<cyberanger> yeah, so you may need to bug customer service about it (perhaps metion needing to port forward for something they'd use, like xbox live)
<wrst> yeah I guess I will call them yet again tomorrow
<cyberanger> (since they seem to be backing a customer into a corner, might be best to find something commonly port forwarded)
<cyberanger> it's gotta be done in that modem
<wrst> yeah i bought the modem so I shoudl be give the user name and password
<cyberanger> or better yet, tell them you have a linksys wrt54gl router, and you'd like the bridge mode removed
<cyberanger> since it interferes with port forwarding
<cyberanger> (and perhaps gently press the static ip thing, see if they'd be willing to charge 5 a month or something, I mean, just to feel them out, see why they removed that ability)
<wrst> yeah I had a feeling there would be more hurdles with this, I don't understand why anyone would want something set up like this?
<cyberanger> AT&T does it, Verizon does it, name a provider and I'd bet they do it
<wrst> but why?
<cyberanger> simplicty, some now ship it as a full wireless router too
<cyberanger> who sets that up, if you or I do not
<wrst> doesn't seem simple since its just a modem seems overly complex
<cyberanger> I'd put money on geek squad or the ISP
<cyberanger> yeah, but why are you in it, and who else would do what your doing?
<wrst> well I will sadly call them tomorrow thanks cyberanger i'm heading for bed
<wrst> like you said cyberanger xbox
<cyberanger> and it's potentally a revenue source
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> and linksys router
<wrst> talk to you tomorrow thanks again
<cyberanger> (since it has no wifi built in, do metion that)
<cyberanger> ok, night wrst
<cyberanger> http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/171285/parting-linux-and-mono
<cyberanger> interesting
<Unit193> Another reason to stick with linux as I don't like webapps
<wrst_work> mr. twayneprice could you give me some wisdom from your great brain please? :)
<twayneprice> I'm trying out irccloud.com as a replacement to quassel.  I really like the idea of it being web based.
<wrst_work> that's interesting twayneprice I may need to give that a try
<wrst_work> especially with my recent internet troubles
<twayneprice> Yea, that is what was prompting me to look into it.
<wrst_work> that looks pretty cool twayneprice
<twayneprice> I've want to see if it monitors the network while I'm not logged in, though.
<pricew> This is a test.
<wrst_work> looks like it does :)
<twayneprice> Cool.  It did.
<wrst_work> that is nice
<wrst_work> seems like the whole world of everythign is eventually going to run in a browser anyway
<twayneprice> It looks like it will eventually be a paid subscription, thought.
<twayneprice> Yup.
<wrst_work> I was noticing that also
<wrst_work> but still is a cool looking deal
<twayneprice> I like everything running in a browser.
<wrst_work> but would appear most people using irc are going to be peolpe wanting everything for free :)
<twayneprice> Yea, I'm not really sure that could charge for it.  They should just throw a google ad up on the right side of the page.
<wrst_work> yeah that doesn't bother me at all :)
<twayneprice> wrst_work: tab auto complete even works.
<wrst_work> twayneprice: quick twin lakes question for you, the modem they set up is a little more than a modem evidently it assigns a local IP address to my router, instead of the external IP address, and port forwarding of course doesn't work, you have any ideas or do I need to call them *again* ? :)
<wrst_work> twayneprice: it looks a lot like the java freenode webclient that is out there on steroids
<twayneprice> ugh!  Do they use ppoe?
<wrst_work> twayneprice: I don't know what they use as they have the routers default password changed
<twayneprice> Hmmm.  Do they allow you to use your own modem?
<wrst_work> yes they do, and actually I'm supposed to own that modem or atleast I bought it but they have everything locked down
<wrst_work> I thought about just doing a reset on it, but I have no clue on the setup
<twayneprice> Ah.  I would try to call them and get the login info.  Not just for the modem but the ppoe.
<wrst_work> I just fear that may be a difficulty again, nothign seems easy with those guys
<twayneprice> You are probably right.
<wrst_work> but I mean if people use xbox live they need port forwarding
<twayneprice> yup.
 * wrst_work prepares for another day on the line with twin lakes telephone :\
<wrst_work> twayneprice: do all dsl providers use pppoe?
<twayneprice> I think that is how most of them do.  That allows you to just add your own equipment without calling them.  With the cable modems, I have to call them and give them the mac address of any new modem I buy.
<wrst_work> ok i suspect they will do it some how different :)
<twayneprice> It could be worse.  You could have the modem mounted at the top of the pole, Green Acres style.  :)
<wrst_work> I guess so
<wrst_work> they will be getting their daily 8 AM call from me
<twayneprice> http://www.maggiore.net/greenacres/images/e102.jpg
<wrst_work> twayneprice: that's about how I have felt this week :)
<vychune> o/
<wrst_work> hello vychune
<vychune> how you doing
<wrst_work> good vychune how are you?
<vychune> good
<vychune> need a job
<wrst_work> ohh, what do you do vychune?
<vychune> not much im only 19
<wrst_work> you are in memphis?
<wrst_work> surely there's stuff to do there, but with the way things are...
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> what do you do
<wrst_work> vychune: more or less an accountant work for a small company so get to lots of stuff
<wrst_work> which I like my day doesn't get too boring that way :)
<vychune> cool
<wrst_work> twayneprice: wish me luck! or better yet may really need prayer on this one... I'm calling them again :)
<wrst_work> twayneprice: that was some more phone call
<twayneprice> wrst_work: Did you get it straightened out?
<Xpistos> wrst_work ? you work?
<wrst_work> twayneprice: what do you think? ;) they are going to have someone call me :\
<vychune> Xpistos LOL!
<twayneprice> wrst_work: Did you sigh real loud when they told you that?  Sometimes that help.  :)
<wrst_work> ha ha well I didn't mean to twayneprice, but I may have just as a reflex action :)
<wrst_work> I've had to really monitor my attitude this week its been a good test, they seem to try they can't help it that they don't know what is going on
<twayneprice> You didn't recently pray for more patience, did you?  :)
<wrst_work> NO twayneprice certainly not!
<twayneprice> Hmmm.  Must be Satan then.  :)
<wrst_work> yes
<wrst_work> twayneprice: you might be interested in this: http://www.proclaimonline.com/
<twayneprice> That does look interesting.
<wrst_work> I thought you might like that
<twayneprice> There are certainly a  lot of options in that area.
<wrst_work> yes I like the cloud aspect and don't like the cloud aspect of that
<twayneprice> I dont have net access at church.  I really wouldn't want to depend on the net for service anyway.  They probably download the set to a local pc.
<wrst_work> I would guess so, yeah I'm not too keen on total dependence on the net access
<wrst_work> netritious: good morning, and you need to renew your loco membership ;)
<netritious> wrst: good morning, yes was here to ask about it lol
<wrst_work> netritious: I think I can take care of that for you
<netritious> do I just click join again or can you un-expire me wrst
<netritious> ah cool...that would be awesome
<wrst_work> I don't know netritious going to check and see
<wrst_work> netritious: you should now be back at ait
<wrst_work> *it
<netritious> awesome ty wrst
<netritious> how's everyone?
<wrst_work> no problem I was afraid you had forasaken us ;)
<wrst_work> I'm good netritious everything still busy out west?
<netritious> yes too busy, but busy is good
<netritious> softball season is over :-/
<wrst_work> is that good or bad?
<netritious> sad to see it go every year since it's like the only time I ever go outside lol
<netritious> minus mowing the yard
<wrst_work> ha ha maybe a fall league is in order? :)
<netritious> heh nah is for my daughter..think she is done when the season is over lol
 * cyberanger invites netritious to the ocoee river for some rafting, to the cumberland platu for some rock climbing, or to the nearest ice rink for ice hockey (not sure what that last one has to do with outside, but sounds fun to me)
 * netritious accepts all invites which allow me to sit on my arse lol
<wrst_work> netritious: or just play more music the music you play gives you a work out
<netritious> man you aren't kidding...sore form last night
<netritious> *from
<wrst_work> ha ha
<netritious> and even though I haven't been hanging out here still doing stuff with ubuntu
<netritious> I also stalk the IRC logs from time to time to get the jist of what I miss
<wrst_work> netritious: well just good to know you still stalk us :\
<netritious> hehe
<wrst_work> netritious: you still dabbling with ubuntu server?
<netritious> right now working on using ubuntu as a router and VM host...little soho deal for demos
<netritious> also (FINALLY) worked out netboot and automated installs from my local ubuntu repo
<netritious> so yeah wrst_work, still working with ubuntu server...LTS anyway
<netritious> hardy and lucid
<netritious> let's just say netbooting has changed my life
<wrst_work> yes I wouldn't think working with non-lts on a server that matters really would make sense
<wrst_work> the netbooting sounds cool maybe you can teach us all sometime ;)
<netritious> true, but I've met a few people that use ubuntu server and just upgrade every version np...I haven't been as lucky with upgrades
<netritious> it's VERY easy
<netritious> sudo apt-get install dnsmasq
<netritious> has everything you need
<netritious> dhcp server, dns forwarder, and tftp server
<netritious> tons of info on google, but the comments in the conf file is best
<netritious> sudo apt-get install apache2 (you don't need a lamp stack for netbooting)
<netritious> or lighthttpd
<cyberanger> netritious: netbooting from your repo, it was the udeb files that tripped it, wasn't it
<netritious> grab a netboot.tar.gz file from ubuntu's repos..getting link
<netritious> that was part of it cyberanger but really I just had to append the debian-installer dir in the official repos to make it work
<netritious> give me a quick sec to boot "ole-faithful" over here
<cyberanger> I prefer the full dhcp server (isc-dhcp aka dhcp3-server) and bind9 personally, didn't know dnsmasq was also a tftp server though, cool)
<wrst_work> cool netritious
<netritious> you can use that too, but it is much more complicated that dnsmasq
<netritious> *than
<netritious> just saying for local netboot installs dnsmasq is handy
<wrst_work> and netritious I accidently updated to 11.04 server, i try to keep one release behind but when I updated to 10.10, i upadted my system the next day and didn't pay any attention and boom i had 11.04 but its working well but I don't do anything complicated either
<cyberanger> I've setup both (aside from tftp) and it seems to be the same, but dnsmasq has it's perks, no doubt
<netritious> nice wrst
<wrst_work> well netritious not nice, but nice that it worked :D
<cyberanger> and bind9 is easier to setup slaves, lan zones
<netritious> haha true
<netritious> ^wrst
<cyberanger> which is why I did that (slave opennic zones, build my zone)
<netritious> cyberanger: oh certainly, but if you have a dedicated machine or a dedicated VM then dnsmasq is light...
<cyberanger> oh, and wrst_work you've setup dnsmasq wether you know it or not, via dd-wrt
<netritious> for a full blown DC I would use dhcp3-server and bind9
<netritious> yep ... any linux/unix based router distro uses dnsmasq
<cyberanger> yeah, lighter for sure (idk by how much, since I cannot recall dnsmasq doing more than forwarding, well, it has simplistic config, but idk if one could build a zone with it as simplisticly, or for that matter, slave one)
<cyberanger> and with lighthttpd, perfect size
<cyberanger> vs apache
<netritious> you can't...it's more like a lightweight workgroup enabler
<netritious> rather,,,
<wrst_work> cyberanger: yep
<wrst_work> i've seen that :)
<netritious> dnsmasq can't do slave zones
<netritious> at least, it's just meant to be forwarding
<netritious> but has built in tftp and dhcp too
<netritious> hi ubuntulol_
<cyberanger> yeah, which isn't quite my style, but it's still a cache, so it does work, dhcp is there too, one config (however in some ways, that's also a curse, when I've plugged mine in temporally to subsutite a router outage, I can take a config file and just write it)
<cyberanger> ubuntulo1_ is a mute, it sees and logs, but apprecates the hello
<netritious> heh
<cyberanger> I'm still suprised about the tftp server (I was so sure that was a seperate daemon when I messed with dd-wrt)
<cyberanger> netritious: got the kernel set to route traffic, and the IP Masquerading setup?
<netritious> yep
<netritious> it's ugly and I don't like it though
<cyberanger> (the worst thing I ran into was ppp setup, which you don't need, and I rarely use)
<netritious> and I need a special config for what I'm trying to do and hitting a few road bumps, but I'll figure it out...i almost always do
<cyberanger> ugly how?
<netritious> eh just the instructions I followed they do work
<cyberanger> ubuntu's been my router for a year now (maybe more come to think of it)
<cyberanger> did they tell you to echo 1 > /proc/something_slipping_my_mind_atm
<netritious> but I don't like how some of the procedures are implemented
<cyberanger> or edit a config for every boot
<netritious> nah...let me get the link
<netritious> it's at help.ubuntu.com
<cyberanger> (reason I ask is there seems to be 100 different ways people have done it)
<netritious> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<netritious> yes, I noticed that cyberanger...why I used the ubuntu help lol
<netritious> I always try to see if thee is a doc at ubuntu *somewhere* before asking google
<cyberanger> oh, yeah, that likely makes it a bad one (I didn't like how ubuntu's docs were stale on the matter, tried it and some wordpress and blogger methods, really liked one in perticular)
<cyberanger> I do both, I've noticed for enough things, esp. things that are niche to most of the community, still worth looking
<netritious> well I am all ears, unfortuantely have my daughter here today just back last night from week long vacation with grandma and grandpa, so will be in and out....she is on her computer atm though lol
<cyberanger> sorta fact check each against the other
<cyberanger> http://blogger.ziesemer.com/2008/10/ubuntu-linux-router-upgrade-project.html
<netritious> *unfortunate that I can't spend more time hanging out
<netritious> not unfortunate my daughter is here:D
<cyberanger> 9/10ths of that isn't what your doing, but 1/10th maybe what you need
<netritious> cool
<cyberanger> and I cannot recall how he did the iptables bit, I'd edit /etc/network/interfaces and add a line to lo
<netritious> ty cyberanger
<cyberanger> ifpreup iptables-restore > /etc/iptables.rules
<cyberanger> and use iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules to generate
<cyberanger> netritious: no problem, his method was extremely close to what I started with (haven't deviated too much from it that I'm aware of)
<cyberanger> closest to what I needed (not alltel but virgin mobile and t-mobile dual setup)
<cyberanger> and cleanest at that time, used on lucid and natty fine (think he used hardy, which you also have)
<wrst_work> oh cyberanger i talked with you a little bit about my modem... I have yet another call in...
<cyberanger> maybe it helps netritious, if it doesn't lemme know another time in better detail, maybe I've come across it
<cyberanger> (I fetched all the udebs, did seem to fix things on a netinst, but still felt like there was an easier way, thank you for finding it)
<cyberanger> wrst_work: how'd that go?
<wrst_work> cyberanger: TBD waiting on a call
<cyberanger> oh, them to call you?
<wrst_work> cyberanger: TBD waiting on a call
<wrst_work> yes I called them and the guy I talked with well didn't know much so hopefully will get it fixed today
<cyberanger> um, reading that, sounds like google + nod, ok, we'll see what we can do *jots some notes*
<wrst_work> cyberanger: only problem if they use pppoe i don't know the user name and password and the guy on the phone really didn't seem to know so I will wait and see :)
<wrst_work> but atleast I can see that I'm online at home, hello wrst!
<netritious> cyberanger: are you using debmirror?
<cyberanger> I'm hoping for you, but it really feels like poor practice to me, not following what seems to be standard for any other company
<netritious> to create and maintain your mirror?
<cyberanger> netritious: yes, still am (tweaked version of your script)
<netritious> in your section= ....
<wrst_work> cyberanger: these are good guys there, but yeah... not exactly at the top of the tech world but the 10/1 speed is pretty nice downloaded a 565MB file in about 8 minutes
<netritious> for each section add <section>/debian-installer,
 * cyberanger does this now, waits to enable it for when I'm clocked out
<netritious> cyberanger: so if you have section=main,restricted you would change to section=main,main/debian-installer,restricted,restricted/debian-installer
<cyberanger> netritious: thanks a bunch, much simplier than debmirror & rsync udebs only, merge (I did notice most if not all were in a subsection like that, just didn't see that answer from that I guess, glad you did)
<cyberanger> does that work on the anl mirror too
<cyberanger> I bet it does, the way their syncing
<cyberanger> wrst_work: I still dunno why they didn't leave your settings alone
<wrst_work> cyberanger: I'm beyond that :)
<wrst_work> I don't know why they do lots of things :D
<cyberanger> sure they had to tweak some, but come on, they set you back to new customer
<wrst_work> cyberanger: I'm pretty sure they are trying to get everyone to dhcp for the simplicity in the setup
<wrst_work> I tried to and was willing to pay for the static IP out of convenience but they could never get it set up
<cyberanger> not sure what that simplifies (except the how-to scripts they maybe reading from, or at least something like that)
<cyberanger> enough of my setup needs a static setup, why I grabbed a vps (and will be again this month)
<cyberanger> bbiab
<wrst_work> twayneprice: they were about to send someone out on my issue with the modem, I don't think the guy understood but is going to have the dsl department contact me
<twayneprice> wrst_work: fun, fun, fun
<wrst_work> ha ha yes twayneprice lots of it now they want to set me up a static IP!
<twayneprice> wrst_work: I bet their static IP accounts get the router that passes the public through and their dynamic IP accounts use the router that does nat.
<wrst_work> I'm guessing you are right twayneprice, I'm still a little bumfuzzled by the whole deal I don't think I'm asking fo anything too far out there I was just gonig to use dyndns that you suggested yesterday and live happily ever after :)
<twayneprice> no, like you said, anyone with a xbox will have the same problem.
<wrst_work> but they will likely sell them one of their modem/wireless router combo deals
<wrst_work> I sorta know what they are up to and I like tinkering with my router :)
<twayneprice> yup
<wrst> woot
<wrst> twayneprice: they got it fixed somehow :)
<wrst> may my power never ever go off :)
<twayneprice> wrst: Cool!!  Static IP or passing a dynamic through?
<wrst> passing the dynamic through, now to get everything else set up, at least I have learned something twayneprice :)
<twayneprice> That'll work. Now you just have to set up the dyndns.
<wrst> yes I may have to bask in this glory for a moment first :D
<twayneprice> Is that angels singing that I hear?   :)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> I see the light
<twayneprice> The rapture will probably happen any moment now and you won't get to use it.  :)
<twayneprice> wrst: ????  No reply?   Aw crap, I missed it.  :)
<wrst> ha ha twayneprice
<wrst> its on october 21 I've got a few months twayneprice :P
<twayneprice> I guess, since we missed the one back in May. :)
<wrst> twayneprice: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1333920945.png
<wrst> I was really wanting him to say december 2012 at least he would have had company
<twayneprice> Smokin!!
<cyberanger> I'm guessing they're clueless, but that fixes your issues
<cyberanger> (sounds like they're giving you a dhcp ip, and that static, unnecessary)
<wrst> yeah I'm still dhcp cyberanger but I can access things now
<cyberanger> sorry, late send
<wrst> twayneprice: its nice to be in the 21st century now
<wrst> cyberanger: that's ok we expect :P
<cyberanger> yes, the 21st centery, where irc is (still) cool ;-)
<electricus> google homepage is cool today.. you can play the guitar!
<electricus> and you can record your own song :-)
<wrst> Les Paul would have been 96 today
<twayneprice> Interesting.  I just watched this a couple of months ago:  http://www.hulu.com/watch/91100/les-paul---chasing-sound
<wrst> twayneprice: i'm giving that a little watch as I have time cool stuff
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you around?
<wrst> cyberanger: got all my issues fixed don't know if i told you or not
<cyberanger> wrst: that's great, wish I did
<wrst> what's wrong cyberanger?
<cyberanger> wrst: you know me, always a project being worked out
<wrst> ahh well likely problems of your own doing? :)
<cyberanger> no, well, unlikely
<wrst> oh ok those aren't fun
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-10
<wrst> gnome shell on ubuntu 11.10 is working fairly well
<cyberanger> wrst: uh, this project is one matter where it's probally worth it
<wrst> good
<cyberanger> just still working out some networking puzzles for the carputer type design (I'm still aiming for portable, more lanparty than truck mounted)
<cyberanger> and some related problems towards this and swissknife-router
<wrst> oh ok cool then :)
 * wrst heads out for a while
<vychune> o/
 * cyberanger just had a fairly big dinner wonders if this is what vista feels like
<Unit193> Good one ;)
<cyberanger> Good Three (Sandwhiches that is) ;-)
<Unit193> What type?
<cyberanger> club
<wrst> chris4585: you areound?
<cyberanger> wrst: don't think so, but he might be around ;-)
<chris4585> wrst, yo
<chris4585> hope I didn't miss him
<wrst> hey chris4585 got the answer looking for how to delete wireless networks with network manager in gnome shell
 * cyberanger hands chris4585 another clip just in case he did miss him
<cyberanger> oh, uh hi wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm a slow target don't make it easy on him!
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> well off to bed see you guys tomorrow!
<chris4585> later wrst
<electricus> anybody have any suggestions on how to stream music from your home server to your phone 'elegantly'?
<electricus> i'm thinking subsonic so far
<chris4585> sweet, looks like nautilus has some sort of support for the unity framework
<chris4585> strange, I'm not too familiar with .desktop files but looks like the bit I needed is commented and still works?!
<cyberanger> electricus: sorta working on something a bit better myself
<cyberanger> but ampache or icecast feel like the only realistic two
<electricus> can either of those stream video too?
<cyberanger> icecast can, but do keep in mind, these were'n't meant for smartphones originally
<cyberanger> ampache might, dunno one way or another
<electricus> thanks cyberanger
<electricus> well..i'm off to bed
<Unit193> People go to bed early...
<vychune> morning
<wrst> morning vychune
<wrst> twayneprice: how is the irccloud working ?
<twayneprice> wrst: So far I really like it.
<wrst> cool
<wrst> so far so good on my internet I think they are going to make it a day without me calling them
<twayneprice> I'm sure they are glad of that.  :)
<vychune> o/
<wrst> yeah I think they maybe were growing tired of the sweet sound of my voice!
<Xpistos> Hey do you guys know about an SMF Channel?
<Xpistos> oh yes, Morning
<Xpistos> wrst morning
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<cyberanger> Xpistos: not offhand
<cyberanger> but all my tv channels start with http://
<cyberanger> so perhaps that's why
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: how's it going ... sorry i haven't got back to you yet about the ec2 deployment ... let me know when you want to look at that
<cyberanger> fairly well, just waiting for an appt here
<Xpistos> is it possible to get enlightenment installed on natty?
<wrst> Xpistos: I would think so :)
<wrst> depends on how much you want to work I'm sure :P
<Xpistos> I like enlgihtment and I have not used it for about 2 years
<Xpistos> and I want to go back
<twayneprice> wrst: did you try out irccloud?
<wrst> no I haven't yet twayneprice had a lot going on at work and not had a chance sounds pretty good
<wrst> I just wonder what it will cost ?
<twayneprice> me too.  I just noticed that I have invites to give out and I wasn't sure if you had to have an invite to try it out.
<Unit193> Xpistos: Bodhi is E based on Ubuntu 10.04...
<chris4585> wrst, whats good homeslice?
<wrst> twayneprice: I don't but wouldn't care to give it a look
<wrst> chris4585: its friday ;)
<chris4585> indeed it is
<Xpistos> I got it working
<Xpistos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768427
<wrst> twayneprice: thank you will give that a go this weekend
<twayneprice> wrst: no problem
<wrst> that's a really really cool idea
<chris4585> I had to fight apt-get to get dockbarx installed the other day... wasn't fun, but very simple solution, I had to force it
<Xpistos> who can you auto hidden the dock at the bottom?
<Xpistos> wrong window
<Xpistos> God, I fogot how much I love enlightenment
<cyberanger> Xpistos: well, enlighten us as to why
<Xpistos> basically when i isntall gnome I get rid of all my panels
<Xpistos> and have a dock
<Xpistos> done already
<Xpistos> the config files are easy to edit
<wrst> Xpistos: you don't care for unitye either?
<Xpistos> and there are a good amount of themes that are really nice at e17-stuff.org
<cyberanger> just too simple then, I presume?
<Xpistos> LOL
<Xpistos> I like a clean desktop
<Xpistos> my clutter is in my data folder
<wrst> Xpistos: i do also that's one thing i have been liking about gnome 3
<Xpistos> wrst: you said unity!
<Xpistos> wrst: shell?
<wrst> yes Xpistos
<Xpistos> I just had all kinds of problems with shell
<wrst> Xpistos: when did you try gnome shell and did you try it on ubuntu?
<Xpistos> both were about four months ago the last time
<wrst> oh no wonder
<wrst> gnome 3 on ubuntu stinks and that was a hack job ppa at that ;)
<wrst> look at it on fedora 15
<wrst> or the alpha of 11.10, its ok but still a little to be desired the vanilla version is very good
<wrst> with just a little tweaking
<Xpistos> I actually was dl fedora15 yesterday to give it a lookie see
<wrst> i really like gnome shell, and its very clean but Xpistos if you use it you will want to install gnome-tweak-tool
<wrst> lets you adjust some power options add all the buttons to the windows
<Xpistos> so is e17 a different version of x or not?
<chris4585> Xpistos, e17 is just a desktop environment like gnome or KDE
<chris4585> actually e17 is much closer to gnome-shell
<Xpistos> 10-4
<chris4585> I had to get gnome-tweak-tool from git
<chris4585> wrst, one thing that gnome-shell seems to be missing in 11.10 is the thing where the windows go half screen
<chris4585> I don't know how to get that working
<wrst> chris4585: its still a ways I think from being very good in ubuntu, but its just alpha 1
<chris4585> yes, I can definitely see that but I've had fun using it, I prefer it over any other desktop right now and what better to have it on than ubuntu
<wrst> chris4585: arch, fedora 15, etc etc ;)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-11
<wrst> wb cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> wrst: lol, can you say connection upgrade
 * cyberanger wonders if charter business is pushing fake tcp reset packets, or if they just stink compared to a DC connection
<cyberanger> (stink this much, that is)
<wrst> cyberanger: what type of upgrade?
<Xpistos_home> anybody home?
<orias> o/
<NanetteE> Hi, when I start my computer it says my /storage drive is not ready if I tell it to skip it it shows /storage as 12gb, but when I mount -a it shows it as 100gb which it should be. whay doesn't it auto mount? How can I fix it? I don't want to have ask my husband because he thinks I am dumb!
<orias> no patience >_<
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> vychune: Howdy!
<vychune> whats good?
<Unit193> Food
<vychune> yeah foods good
<vychune> wish i had more than rice in here
<vychune> i know japanese but i dont wanna eat like it lol
<cyberanger> wrst: probally back onto a VPS (cheapest option in a DC)
<cyberanger> depending on if I can figure out why the ec2 cost seems higher, when I try to calculate it
<wrst> hmm cyberanger i figured it woudl have been cheaper really
<cyberanger> wrst: maybe, pace_t_zulu says it is, but I cannot figure out where that savings is (perhaps usage isn't taken into account)
<cyberanger> (I mean different usage)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-12
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> vychune: Howja!
<vychune> ???????????
<vychune> um o/
<Unit193> It's a greeting
<vychune> i know that but from where
<vychune> lol
<Unit193> My jumbled up mind...
<vychune> LOL
 * cyberanger sneezes
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> o/
 * cyberanger wishes his allergies were a little milder today
<vychune> epson salt bath dude
<vychune> before the storm comes that way
<Unit193> cyberanger: What's the cause?
<vychune> good question
<cyberanger> Unit193: this case, likely mildew
<cyberanger> or dust
<wrst> cyberanger: benadryl will make you forget all about allergies until you wake up ;)
<vychune> hopefully not mold
<vychune> LOL
<cyberanger> wrst: no can do
<wrst> can't handle benadryl?
<vychune> why not
<cyberanger> alcohol & calculus don't mix; never drink and derive
<cyberanger> sed s/alcohol/benadryl/
<cyberanger> sed s/calculus/driving/
<vychune> lol
<wrst> cyberanger: take childrens liquid I do that about every night for my allergies
<wrst> doesn't have the bad effect but provides a lot of relief
 * cyberanger wonders who got that joke, and without using sed
 * wrst is using kde so he isn't in the joking mood :P
<cyberanger> wrst: probally once I get further indoors, it'll vanish on it's own
<cyberanger> wrst: so pull up konsole :-/
<wrst> ahh gotcha
<cyberanger> I hear ya
<wrst> in it right now cyberanger
<wrst> actually trying out mageia cyberanger its pretty good
<cyberanger> I do think it's mildew (natures mold)
<cyberanger> just not the best day heat, humidity, enhanced later with rain
<cyberanger> allowed it to simmer and stew
<wrst> rain? we got none of that here
<cyberanger> small, quick
<cyberanger> enough (with an already hot and humid day) to increase perhaps
<wrst> oh yes make it miserable
<Unit193> Any others late night?
<cyberanger> quite late
<Unit193> Wasn't sure if anyone had the night shift ;)
<cyberanger> not in a litteral sense
<cyberanger> but yeah, makes up for not being on at work
<Unit193> I'm normally on 'til ~4 (or 6 if I'm unlucky)
<Unit193> chris4585: Welcome back!
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> how ya doing
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: somehow the ec2 cost counter is saying 0.06 cents, when I'm in the free tier
<cyberanger> vychune: good
<vychune> what you up to?
<cyberanger> drinking an unlimited supply of caffine to finish 5 projects in about as many hours
 * cyberanger reaches into box, realizes there was fine print on the box
<cyberanger> *Unlimited supply is limited to 24 cans per box*
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: so idk (I'm giving it a try, since I can stop before it is worse than linode, hoping it will line my pocket better)
<cyberanger> vychune: yeah, waste of perfectly good caffine, I was supposed to mix that with vodka at a really good lan party
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/06/wsj-and-al-jazeera-lure-whistleblowers-false
<cyberanger> intresting
 * cyberanger thinks that this is just a special offer deal, so byobu is counting, but I won't be charged
<cyberanger> however, I cannot see this being under 2 bucks a month, unless your only task is IRC
<vychune> morning
<vychune> again
<vychune> o/
<wrst> hello vychune
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-03
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<chris4585> pretty good
<chris4585> had a good day, you?
<chris4585> it was tiring though
<wrst> same here I have had a busy weekend
<chris4585> ah, same
<chris4585> I worked both days
<wrst> oh that stinks having to work weekends all weekend especially
<chris4585> yeah, it depends, every once in a while I get a sunday off
<wrst> of course I know its good to have a job but I know that isn't the most fun
<Omnifrog> wheew
<wrst> afternoon Omnifrog just noticed you got off the pond :)
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> all going well?
<chris4585> yep
<chris4585> you?
<wrst> yep going well... trying to stay awake
<chris4585> nap time?
<chris4585> I just woke up lol
<chris4585> it rained for a few hours
<wrst> ha ha nap time in the rain
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-05
 * wrst wonders what farmer Omnifrog is up to today
 * cyberanger has a sudden urge to see if steam for linux has frogger
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst , cyberanger
<cyberanger> how you doing Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> a bit sore today :)
<wrst> Omnifrog: all going well?
<wrst> ha ha frogger :)
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: sorry, hope my gameplay had nothing to do with it (I wasn't aiming for the semi trucks I promise)
<Omnifrog> hehe
<wrst> Omnifrog: you are working too hard, you need a break ;)
<Omnifrog> I was playing with trees yesterday
<Omnifrog> and making mulch
<Omnifrog> I got a pretty good pic of a deer while I was out in the woods though http://i.imgur.com/adfBMvH.jpg
<wrst> that is a good one
<wrst> looks like she found you out
<Juzzy> hah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-06
<wrst_> wow why did I quit? I didn't mean to :)
<west> arrr
<wrst> will autocorrect
<wrst> silly
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-09
<DJOmnifrog> \o/           http://www.kingdomofloathing.com/radio.php
<linuxman410> whats up
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-05
<wrst> Uh oh DJOmnifrog is back on the air
<DJOmnifrog> I is
<DJOmnifrog> err... I are!
<Unit193> I'm not. \o/
<wrst> Ha ha Unit193
<wrst> How's it going everyone?
<Unit193> Good thing, because your ears would burn.  Well, I have tea now, does that count?
<wrst> Count as?
<Unit193> Good?
<wrst> Ok works for ne
<wrst> Me even
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-06-03
<bwmaker> Are we going for a record on how long this channel can lay dormant?
<Unit193> Well not anymore! :P
<bwmaker> I had to do something. How are ya, Unit193?
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Fiiine.  You?
<bwmaker> Doing well. Getting some sun while it's out.
<bwmaker> http://cdn.smosh.com/sites/default/files/ftpuploads/bloguploads/1213/perfectly-looped-gifs-dynamite.gif
<Unit193> Seems like there's a slight reset there.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-06-04
<netritious> howdy
<netritious> guess no one hangs out here anymore :/
<netritious> cya o/
<wrst> hey net...
<wrst> hmm
<netritious> hey wrst :)
<wrst> ha ha patience netritious, netritious :D
<wrst> how are you doing?
<netritious> not to shabby...yourself?
<wrst> about the same, any exciting new projects to make us all jealous?
<wrst> :)
<netritious> new projects yes, but nothing to be jealous of wrst ;)
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> new projects are good
<wrst> $$
<netritious> yep!
<netritious> also picked up a p/t job at a local vapor shop. forgot how boring retail is lol
<wrst> ha ha boring, and or frustrating?
<netritious> nah, it's all good. employee discount makes up for any frustration.
<netritious> this shop carries 250+ e juice flavors, so finding them sometimes is about the hardest thing lol.
<netritious> still running arch wrst?
<wrst> netritious: yes on the desktop I find it hard to beat
<wrst> using debian for my little vps I keep running
<netritious> debian is soooo solid. although, ubuntu as a server has been pretty solid for me to.
<netritious> i'd like to try arch again, but there always seems to be something that distracts me.
<wrst> yeah I think ubuntu and debian on a server are very very solid
<wrst> arch on a desktop has been nice and stable for me I like the fresher packages there
<netritious> i still use winders for desktop. if I ever make the switch, i probably will just stop using desktops altogether and use something like dwm.
<netritious> i really /really/ wanted to use qubes os, but none of my systems are compatible 100% compatible.
<wrst> I have looked at that but never tried it
<Juzzy> heh i bought some empty 330gallon containers from a company that was making BANK mixing and selling evape shit
<Juzzy> they were a "mfg"
<Juzzy> they were buying it all in bulk and mixing it, selling to distributors
<Juzzy> like no FDA regulations or anything he said
<Juzzy> crazy
<netritious> Juzzy: yep, that is the biz. would be awesome to have an investor...this biz is stupid easy.
<netritious> i make most of my juice now.
<netritious> mountain dew, red bull, a couple of tobaccos, and a premium menthol for my dad heh.
<netritious> i've been working on a custard, chocolate + fruits/coffees, a few others.
<netritious> and FDA regs are coming...you know how slow our govt is though lol.
<netritious> aight...nice chatting with you guys. bbl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-08
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: I know of a local VoIP provider you should work for... :P
<minasota> Almost have everything configured for command line only...
<minasota> got all the basics out of the way, web, music, tmux etc
<minasota> mutt, imap smtp and the sorts... not so fun haha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-12
<cyberanger> meetingology: sweet
<meetingology> cyberanger: Error: "sweet" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-08
<[Ubik]> last I saw, the crickets were pooping all over the place
<superfly> In our house, it's ants.
<cyberanger> [Ubik] anyone sell phone service to an exterminator yet, last I remember the office had bug problems too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-09
 * wrst wonders what cricket poop looks like
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-10
<minasota> I'm not sure everyone here got the message but... party at wrst house this weekend!!!
<cyberanger> Lol
<wrst> ha ha ha
 * wrst missed that one for sure :D
<superfly> wrst: you missed your own part? wow...
<minasota> Looking at some Internet options. 90 down 60 up for 59.95 200 down/up for 74.95 or 1 gig for 89.95?
<minasota> I think all are decent deals
<wrst> minasota: I have 1Gig down and 250 up, costing me 100 bucks just for that part of things plus phone that I don't use, but I love the connection
<wrst> superfly: I am a real wild partier :0
<wrst> :)
<wrst> so wild I can't type a smiley
<superfly> haha
<minasota> wrst: Trying to figure best options. I don't need "cable" but if I go completely Internet only not sure what speeds would work
<wrst> minasota: we are doing all streaming now, using slingtv, netflix etc any of the above will likely work I would think depending on the number of users
<minasota> Ok thanks man
<minasota> btw... Party at wrst !!! Cmon on man, we all need to get together hang
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-11
<cyberanger> minasota also depending on your local setup & how much buffering you accept.
<cyberanger> Local video (Plex) and all music never buffer. Rarely video will buffer in the middle
<cyberanger> Usually a minute wait to queue it at first, think its 15/7
<Omnifrog> I hate trees and tractors
<wrst> rough day Omnifrog?
<Omnifrog> just a nother day in the wods
<Omnifrog> woods
<Omnifrog> well, the first full day of this year in the woods
<Omnifrog> it's been too damn wet
<minasota> There is a fly in my den, I can hear it but it's an allusive bastard
 * cyberanger hands minasota a fly swatter if he promises not to use it on superfly
 * minasota can't be responsible for any collateral damage :)
<minasota> you're up early cyberanger
<cyberanger> minasota: worked overnight
<minasota> mouse enable
<minasota> ah, third shift kind of thing?
<cyberanger> yeah, 7p to 7a (or abouts)
<minasota> That's a tough shift. I've worked it before.
<minasota> I used tin foil over windows, ear plugs and a fan to sleep
<cyberanger> Yeah, but I've done so much night shifts that the only hard part is getting used to the extra hours (done 8 & 10 before) & checkerboard schedule (used to a fixed 4 or 5 day system)
<cyberanger> Well, and the overtime, I'm on day 5 of a 7 day strech (overtime) and it may turn into an 11 day strech too
<minasota> You get paid overtime daily or only after you exceed 40 hrs?
<cyberanger> time and a half over 40, then that 7th day will be double
<cyberanger> But since lunch is actually on the clock as long as I don't leave the plant (and I don't) every week has some overtime
<minasota> We get time and half for anything over 8hrs but the new contract we're negotiating puts double time in after 52hrs in a week
<cyberanger> Is 8 hours a normal work day?
<minasota> yeah
<cyberanger> Ah, 12 is normal (at least for my shift)
<cyberanger> without the overtime it means a 3-4 night work week however, which is awesome.
<cyberanger> Are they running you a lot of OT right now too?
<minasota> na, not the shop I'm in.
<minasota> Some other shops are though, depending on testing schedule
<minasota> I like the ot but I get burned out. The money is good but man it'll wear you down
<minasota> I don't mind working it thru the week, it's when it cuts into weekends I get tired of it
